# Cad bramley 2007



## explosive (Aug 19, 2008)

Central Ammunition Depot,Bramley shut in the 70s.
Part is still used as training area,remaining was used for industrial use till 2007.

Now being turned into cheap,homes. 






























Tracks still visable.






Fire Station


----------



## smileysal (Aug 19, 2008)

I do like this. Which Bramley is it? Is it the one in Leeds? Like the nissen Huts , and the tracks still there in the concrete.

Very nice pics, and a good find. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## explosive (Aug 19, 2008)

Its Bramley,near Basingstoke,Hampshire.


Intresting newspaper article,on what the MOD dumped here.



http://www.basingstokegazette.co.uk...5.0.hazardous_materials_find_sparks_alert.php


----------



## winchy (Aug 19, 2008)

explosive said:


> Now being turned into cheap,homes.



I hate that! Sites like this with alot of urbex interest being turned into housing! Why people cannot leave stuff alone!


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2008)

winchy said:


> I hate that! Sites like this with alot of urbex interest being turned into housing! Why people cannot leave stuff alone!



Because there aren't enough houses for the size of population in the UK?


----------



## fireblade (Aug 19, 2008)

Too many houses boarded up and too many tax advantages to building new ones


----------



## thompski (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd rather a derelict military depot is turned into some housing instead of ripping up more farmland. I'd rather live NEAR Nottingham then live IN it to be perfectly honest. What saddens me is when something isn't photographed and gets demolished, thankfully CAD Bramley is not such an example.


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2008)

fireblade said:


> Too many houses boarded up and too many tax advantages to building new ones



Total myth, sorry.


----------

